# electric motorcycle + gas generator



## phantom_viper (Sep 10, 2008)

Sorry i couldn't get a picture of the trailer.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

you have to have the image on a server somewhere, you can't link to a file thats only on your computer....

if you need, I can host it here:

http://pics.evfr.net/


----------



## phantom_viper (Sep 10, 2008)

Here it is.


----------



## zig06 (Aug 3, 2008)

Hmmmm, a Hybrid motorcycle. Could be a worthy project, too bad I have zero Hybrid experience.


----------



## polygonfla (Aug 15, 2008)

It is doable, 72 volt on a heavy cruiser should give a top speed in the low 60s, pulling the trailer will drop it down a bit more. How hilly is your area?

I ride a motorcycle and I am in the process of converting a 200cc dual-sport with a seized engine. With that said I have to say I am not a fan of bikes pulling trailers. You get all the drawbacks of a car (Slow, can’t lane-split, uses a full parking space, ect) and none of the advantages (seat-belts, bumpers, weather protection, ect). 

If you are going to put an I.C.E. in the trailer you could also do a pusher-trailer. Several EV bicycles have the motor and batteries in the trailer pushing the bike along and I hear they handle pretty good. There are a few EV cars with trailers set up to push the EV with gas too. 

At least one big automobile company has had the same idea of sending power from a trailer forward to the tow vehicle. Toyota experimented with making one for the Rav-4 EV, If I recall correctly they only made one then sold the prototype and rights the a small startup company called AC Propulsion. Or perhaps they contracted AC Propulsion to make the trailer. Just some food for thought, here is a link to the white paper on the range extender.
http://www.acpropulsion.com/reports/Low_Emiss_Range_Ext.pdf

The thing I like about using a small generator is, you can leave it running in the parking-lot, charging the pack while you are inside shopping.


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

I've been riding motorcycles since 1983, on the road since 1988, totalling hundreds of thousands of miles. I've known many riders who use trailers of various types, some who won't travel without them.

Personally, I've never pulled a trailer on a bike... but only because the concept screams "DANGER WILL ROBINSON" in my mind.

Consider this... you're approaching a nice twist in the road with a limited sight distance around the curve... suddenly you discover an obstacle in your path. Do you A) swerve and risk the trailer throwing off the balance of your trajectory, B) straighten up and hit the brakes hoping that you can stop the bike + trailer in a distance that would be difficult to stop the bike alone, or C) brake while still leaned for the curve and pray that the inertia of the trailer doesn't cause you to exceed the limitations of your traction?

Then... add to that the option of having the trailer act as a pusher.

No thanks.


----------

